# 64bit guest in 32bit host - qemu-kvm

## OBLiQUE

i have core2duo which has VT-x and i have 32bit host... i want to install 64bit guest but i'm getting this

```
This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU.

Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
```

grep KVM .config

```
CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_KVM_APIC_ARCHITECTURE=y

CONFIG_KVM_MMIO=y

CONFIG_KVM=m

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=m
```

qemu-kvm flags:

```

USE="aio alsa bluetooth jpeg ncurses png pulseaudio qemu-ifup sdl ssl -brltty -curl -esd -fdt -hardened -sasl -static -vde" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 ppc ppc64 x86_64 -arm -cris -m68k -microblaze -mips -mips64 -mips64el -mipsel -ppcemb -sh4 -sh4eb -sparc -sparc64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="arm i386 x86_64 -alpha -armeb -cris -m68k -microblaze -mips -mipsel -ppc -ppc64 -ppc64abi32 -sh4 -sh4eb -sparc -sparc32plus -sparc64"

```

what i did:

```

modprobe kvm

modprobe kvm_intel

kvm -cdrom install-amd64-minimal-20110224.iso -hda gentoo64.img -boot d -cpu core2duo

```

i'm doing something wrong? with virtualbox i can run 64bit VM but i prefer qemu-kvm..

thanks.

----------

## Mad Merlin

You have to use a 64-bit kernel if you want 64-bit guests.

Well, that's not entirely true, if you want absolutely dog slow guests, you can run 64-bit guests on a 32-bit host without KVM acceleration, but don't, it's painful.

Edit: Also, there's no point in specifying -cpu core2duo, the default is what you want 99.9% of the time.

----------

## OBLiQUE

you are right .. if i add -no-kvm its working but it's very painful

thanks..

----------

